# Looking for Info and Help Relocating to spain after 22 years in the Army



## richie3487 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi All,

I am in the finishing stages of my Army career and am looking to move to Spain( Costa del Sol/Almeria), we would like to rent for a few months first while we look for work and a place to buy, I have a couple of Trades to offer i am a fully qualified Plumber & Tiler, and i am also a fully qualified Fabricator/Blacksmith/Welder. although i have various management qualification i have gained whilst reaching the dizzying hights of Sgt Major, and serving for 22 years in the Army. 
My wife is a holistic therapist, Teaching Reiki, aromatherapy massage Accupressure massage etc. She has her own Business and would be looking to set up out there also.

I would greatly appreciate any advice or help from people already out there living the Dream, we will be there for a visit the first 2 weeks in October and then plan to visit 3 or 4 times before we move next year.

Please reply as all information will be greatly appreciated.

All the best,


Richie,


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

richie3487 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in the finishing stages of my Army career and am looking to move to Spain( Costa del Sol/Almeria), we would like to rent for a few months first while we look for work and a place to buy, I have a couple of Trades to offer i am a fully qualified Plumber & Tiler, and i am also a fully qualified Fabricator/Blacksmith/Welder. although i have various management qualification i have gained whilst reaching the dizzying hights of Sgt Major, and serving for 22 years in the Army.
> My wife is a holistic therapist, Teaching Reiki, aromatherapy massage Accupressure massage etc. She has her own Business and would be looking to set up out there also.
> ...


Hi richie and welcome ,
Think i answered the work question before , namely i am sure you will find work but it will happen once your over and you have put your name around etc..

anyways welcome once again .


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Finding work will be a challenge
You can imagine, there are a lot of tilers out here because everything is tiled. As I think I said to you elsewhere, make sure you bring enough money with you to tide you over. Not being able to find work is one of the main reasons people return to the UK


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

richie3487 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in the finishing stages of my Army career and am looking to move to Spain( Costa del Sol/Almeria), we would like to rent for a few months first while we look for work and a place to buy, I have a couple of Trades to offer i am a fully qualified Plumber & Tiler, and i am also a fully qualified Fabricator/Blacksmith/Welder. although i have various management qualification i have gained whilst reaching the dizzying hights of Sgt Major, and serving for 22 years in the Army.
> My wife is a holistic therapist, Teaching Reiki, aromatherapy massage Accupressure massage etc. She has her own Business and would be looking to set up out there also.
> ...



I would personally focus on your metalworking, as it is one thing that is in demand in Spain.


----------



## richie3487 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hurricane,

Okay mate i served my time in shipyards as a Fabricator welder before joining Army and was a metalsmith for 12 years in REME before reaching dizzy hights of Sgt Major since then it has been all parade squares, shiney boots and deserts.
Do you have any pointers to which area i should concentrate to get work in
ie Blacksmithing etc. (NOT HORSESHOES TYPE)


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Well nearly every house has Spanish bars at the windows, and I've seen a few work shops doing well in artistic ironware, dunno if you could stretch to that


----------



## richie3487 (Aug 19, 2007)

stravinsky

Yes mate iron and forge work is an art at which i have some talent, im sure i could knock out a few scrolls if i had too, do you know any one who could help me find work or longterm rented accommodation. until i find right place to buy.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

richie3487 said:


> stravinsky
> 
> Yes mate iron and forge work is an art at which i have some talent, im sure i could knock out a few scrolls if i had too, do you know any one who could help me find work or longterm rented accommodation. until i find right place to buy.


Richie, have a look at the online newspapers

For instance the classified section (jobs) on Sur in English
SUR in English

Or classifieds in ThinkSpain
Spain property - spanish properties for sale - estate agents - news weather info jobs

Further North the CB News
Costa Blanca News Online - Spain's leading international weekly


Also you'll find some rentals in there somewhere


----------



## richie3487 (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info, these papers will be really handy for finding lets, can someone tell me about the crime rate, my wife was told that some of the coastal towns have a high crime rate due to eastern block crime gangs. 

she said there was a lot of drugs and prostitution, some might call that enterprise but im to old for drugs, it takes me 2 days to get rid of hangovers now and if the only work going is being a pimp im knackered as i look really silly in a purple suit.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

richie3487 said:


> Thanks for the info, these papers will be really handy for finding lets, can someone tell me about the crime rate, my wife was told that some of the coastal towns have a high crime rate due to eastern block crime gangs.
> she said there was a lot of drugs and prostitution, some might call that enterprise but im to old for drugs, it takes me 2 days to get rid of hangovers now and if the only work going is being a pimp im knackered as i look really silly in a purple suit.


Theres crime everywhere, its just relative, dont forget theres a lot of "drifters" in Spain in the summer months.

Theres an article on this page on how crime in CDS increased in 2006
News from the Costa del Sol, Andalucia, Southern Spain

We're further North and don't see much here as its less touristy.


----------



## richie3487 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hello all,

Okay the focus has changed slightly, as in we have just confirmed our trip 
1st to the 12th Oct to San Pedro de pintar on the costa calida, we have decided to concentrate on the murcia / southern costa blanca areas as the housing is more in our price range.

can anyone please supply me with info on long term rentals, work possibilities, wether its up and coming or just gone etc.


all the best,

Richie,


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

*Live the dream baby*

Hey you will find your feet, dont rush in, there are plenty of banditos in spain, be sure to keep your hand on your wallet, and dont believe anyone, unless they are from the British Embassy.

Keep your wits about you. I live and work here and after a number of years have learnt, the hard way, dont trust a soul. Get everything in writing and be sure to do everything correct. Must businesses are pretty incompetent, or illegal, so go with the flow. Dont take too seriously. Remember incomes will be lower, and enjoy the weather, the quality of life is better, but do it all correctly. Good lawyers, good agents, good people. Then you should have a good time. Take 5 or more months to get your feet, after then you will know if it is right or not.

regards and good luck.


----------



## richie3487 (Aug 19, 2007)

goldberg,

hi bud do you stay in the Murcia region, if so could you recomend any agents to help with long term let for next year, nothing too fancy just enough to be comfy and near the sea ish,


Richie.


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

Richie, Let me see, there is alot of rental websites around. An agent I was in touch with, they seemed pretty ok, i will have to find them, they were based in Murcia....let me find it.


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

Richie send me an email with your email address on to [email protected] and then I get them to mail you if they do rentals, or if they know someone who does rentals.


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

*Richie*

Hi, a company called imagine in murcia called me to say they had some things, please view http://www.imaginemurcia.com/

chat to one of their guys, they have alot of product too, a company that is positive. thanks dc.


----------

